# Game in the works SCARYMARES



## Ampolitor (Jul 2, 2003)

United States Naval Research Station
                                 12-3 Mars Command
To: Diesease Control Center                   Transmission:1019-205
      Mt. Pelier, VT
From: RC-12-3                                         Received: 1922 02062108
Subject: Research results, preliminary    Comfirmation #: AC39214

****This is a Confidential report dissemination to non DOD          
                               sources is forbidden*********************


The sample has been received and researched labeled RD12. The infected host you sent has been dissected and examined thoroughly with a autopsy and toxicology report having been done along with the tests you have requested. This disease is most interesting and has never been seen before. The host, a white male, age 35 seemed to be in fairly good health with no abnormalities in any of the vital organs. The cause of death is obvious, but the disease puzzles us. What we have narrowed down is that the new strain seems to be a mix of a airborne strain of the AIDS virus and a mixture of the Ebola virus. The first of the strain breaks down the immune system, fast, faster than anything we have ever seen. The hosts white blood cells are destroyed in a matter of hours. The second parasite attacks the skins forming lesions and sores on the victims body, this is what is the most disturbing part of our find. These lesions give the disease their vehicle to travel with a communicability rate of over 86%. We are trying to look for a way to inhibit the disease but so far have been unsuccesfull. The host dies from cardiac arrest after the heart itself is attacked by the disease.
Recommendation: This disease is without a doubt engineered, a quick killer. we have a series epidemic on our hands, all victims need to be quarantined immediately if it has not already been done. I suggest you enact project Tiberius under the jusrisdiction of the CDC. I will be forwarding my report to the President as requested. This disease cannot be allowed to spread any further, my most recent report informs me that the government has quarantined NY and Chicago with LA soon to follow. We must quarantine the infected and find the source until we can find a cure. I have two teams working uop here, one if trying to find a way to eradicate the disease while the other tries to creat a inhibitor to try and contol it. At this time there is nothing available to the sick, try to comfort them but from a distance, treatment is a unnecessary risk to personnel. I suggest a more humane treatment, behind closed doors of course. Enact project Tiberius and put the CDC online. My complete report will follow once I get the results from the rest of the tests. In the meantime good luck.


                                                  Dr. Marilyn Panzowski
                                                  RC-12-3
                                                  Research specialist USN

Transmission Received................1925
*******************Encryption ended*******************


----------



## Ampolitor (Jul 2, 2003)

*Hmmm*

hmm Ill keep posting more as I finish some up and dig up the old stuff, after watching 28 days my friends have been pestering me about updating my old game to D20 for play.


----------

